# SuperATV Terminator Tires



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

SuperATV is proud to announce that they are soon going to be offering 5 different sizes of the Terminator tire ranging from a 28x10-12 up to the 32x10-14! Be sure to click on the link below to see/learn more about the tire!

*TERMINATOR TIRES - SUPERATV*
28x10-12 (Arriving next week)
28x10-14
29.5x10-12 (Arriving next week)
29.5x10-14
32x10-14
If there is any other size tires you guys would like to see produced please speak up! We have many ideas floating around the shop, we are just in debate on which size to produce next.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

would i need a lift to run the 29.5 terms on my 2010 kawi brute force 750? What is the weight difference from the 29.5 terms vs the 28 term?


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

fstang24 said:


> would i need a lift to run the 29.5 terms on my 2010 kawi brute force 750? What is the weight difference from the 29.5 terms vs the 28 term?


Yes you are going to need at least a 2" lift to run the 29.5's. There is only a 3 pound difference in the two tires.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i personally think if you were to cut that smallest lug out you would have one heck of a racing/pure mud tire.


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

greenkitty7 said:


> i personally think if you were to cut that smallest lug out you would have one heck of a racing/pure mud tire.


Its funny you say that have one in R&D right now.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I think just cutting it out is going to make it ride rough as crap... Lugs would be too far spaced... Though, if you were just gonna use it for racing that wouldnt matter but...


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

thats def. why i put "racing/pure mud tire" not for the faint of heart.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

how bout some for 12 inch tires im running 28 10 12 mud lites now and looking for a more aggresive tire just dont wana havew to buy new wheels when i do


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

^^^^


*TERMINATOR TIRES - SUPERATV*
28x10-12 (Arriving next week)
28x10-14
29.5x10-12 (Arriving next week)
29.5x10-14
32x10-14

might have too look into some 29.5's for the brute, shipping too canada might suck tho


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

joemel said:


> how bout some for 12 inch tires im running 28 10 12 mud lites now and looking for a more aggresive tire just dont wana havew to buy new wheels when i do


The 12" rim versions will be in the first of next week!


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

cool


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

How about make the lugs deeper, don't worry about cutting every other lug...make it an option or we can do it ourselves. The truck crowd does it to boggers! 

I would love to see a true 1.5" lug or bigger...comparable to the rest of the mud tires out there.


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

The lugs are 1.5" deep right now, there is talk of a version with deeper lugs! :rockn:


----------



## Babybrute86 (Nov 16, 2010)

I saw some on a SxS this weekend at mud fest. They looked like they were doing pretty good to me! My only concern is the weight. Is there talk of making a less aggressive version of the terminator like Maxxis did with the zilla? I run zilla's and they are great for people who ride in mud and trails. I think a smaller version of the terminator would be a serious competitor with the zilla's cause the tires I saw on the SxS were doing WORK!


----------



## Big Brute Force (Mar 4, 2010)

I like to see like a 26 or 27. Just my opinion


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

so we get a mimb discount if we order rite


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

joemel said:


> so we get a mimb discount if we order rite


 sure do 10% i think


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:rockn:


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

c'mon 26x13-12!!:rockn:


----------



## duramaxlover (Mar 17, 2010)

im gonna sugest some 26's that are pretty light for those of us that ride smaller bikes and want a mud/ trail tire and dont have enough power to turn them 28's ( such as me)


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

i was just lookin on ur web site and the 28x14 and 29.5x14 say they are discontinued , is that for real?


----------



## duramaxlover (Mar 17, 2010)

^ from another thread that he posted in it seems they are out of stock and on back order


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

duramaxlover said:


> ^ from another thread that he posted in it seems they are out of stock and on back order


yup and he said if u want some check with catvos cuz they had a few


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Just one thing to say terminators kick a** for mud and trail.Iwould recomend them to anyone.:saevilw:The pics are before the 2" rdc lift.Also pics are with superatvs bandit wheels with the 29.5 terms.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

A couple with the lift not real good ones but still pics and this is with the front springs on the medium setting and the back on 2nd to softest but the back need turned up some and i just got off the bike so not really unloaded the springs like some people do pick the bike up let go and take a pic.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yep that sits much better now w/ the lift on it!!! :rockn:


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

That's a great looking Brute! I like those tires and wheels. is that a 2011 Brute?


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

It sure is its only a month old.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Dunno whose this is but :rockn:


----------



## grizz660muddin (Apr 1, 2011)

that think is nice i will have a rzr one of these days


----------



## muddy450 (Apr 8, 2011)

From what I have seen the most bought mud tire is 27" I would like to see a 27" term come out for I am looking for new tires but cant afford the 28's lol may consider 26's too if you made them


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

:agreed:


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

O whats 1" or just get some 32s hahahaha


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Got mine today 29.5 now just waiting til monday to call paul at rdc to order another lift since brutemike has the first one I ordered


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

03maxpower said:


> Got mine today 29.5 now just waiting til monday to call paul at rdc to order another lift since brutemike has the first one I ordered


 hahahahahahahahah its mine and you cant have it back......:nutkick::haha:


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

yeah if i cant get the rdc by friday i might go another route for next weekends ride hope you can make it up mike


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

i just noticed that there is no 12" wide terms. why not?


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

islandlife said:


> i just noticed that there is no 12" wide terms. why not?


I would guess weight issues. They r a heavy tire already


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

byrd said:


> I would guess weight issues. They r a heavy tire already


 I would guess that too, the side wall is heavy duty like if theres no air in the tire you could still ride with no problem so a wider version would pack alot more weight on but i think that these tires are bullet proof kind of like itps 589 tire.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

03maxpower said:


> yeah if i cant get the rdc by friday i might go another route for next weekends ride hope you can make it up mike


 Hope i can too but my buddy that has the grizz has to put a new piston and rings in its getting preaty bad so i will see if i can get someone else to go and we are talking about sunday rite.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah sunday if you cant make it up we can load up and come down


----------



## THACKER (May 23, 2010)

Hey brute mike how do the terms ride on hard trails?


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

He told me they ride good thats why I bought mine but havent been out yet to see for myself


----------



## bonpasbrute (Jul 22, 2010)

Does anyone know how well these tires wear on the road? We ride gravel and paved roads to get to the area we ride in.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

bonpasbrute said:


> Does anyone know how well these tires wear on the road? We ride gravel and paved roads to get to the area we ride in.


 not to sure havent had them long enough to see how they wear.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

SuperATV said:


> If there is any other size tires you guys would like to see produced please speak up! We have many ideas floating around the shop, we are just in debate on which size to produce next.


As noted in another post, any chance we'll see some wides available? - I'm interested in a set of 28's, but going to stick with a s/w combo.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

I know its an old post but anyone have any real trail time on the terms yet. Im in a debate with myself about getting 28" laws or terms. And no my bike is not pure mud, technically its my only bike so i do everything with it


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

If you do alot of trail rideing get the terms heck i even ride on some roads 40-50 mph with no problem and i got two other buddies with them and they love the terms. But i never road the laws but from what i under stand they ride rough on hard pack and roads.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

yep what mike said im one of his buddies i think anyhow they ride great on hardpack roads mud anything they are a great all around tire


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

I do about 75/25. Mix of mud trailp


----------



## trailmaker (Jun 29, 2010)

Maybe they could make a 27x14x14 and 27x10x14.
Probably be great for plowing and decent for trail riding.
I would purchase that!
But then again i dont know if a 14" wide tire would fit in the rear of a brute?!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

jp300 talked about them in his thread somewhere... was a good write up.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> jp300 talked about them in his thread somewhere... was a good write up.


thanks - it's in the tire section under the Terminator reviews thread. 

If you do a lot of mixed riding, it's a good tire for sure. Rides good/smooth, but won't leave you hanging in the mud.


----------



## wicker45 (Feb 1, 2012)

i hate to sound like a dumb a$$ but on super atv it says no rims with all the other tires but not with them so do they come with rims or not


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Has anyone got the 12 wides yet in a 29.5 x 14 im real close to getting a set.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Know one has a pic of the wides on the back of a brute yet


----------

